# Extended Screws for Lee Auto Powder Disk



## jocat54 (Jul 23, 2017)

I was reloading some 9mm and 45 caliber and had to change out the disks on the auto loader a couple of times and the screws that hold the hopper on are just #6 phillips pan head screws. They are kind of a pain--you have to take the turrent off to reach them, not a big deal but if the hopper is full of powder you have to be careful, thought there should be an easier way.
So took some 5/16 rod and drilled a 9/32 hole about a .25" deep and cut them to .75 length, found some 1 1/4 " long pan head screws and cut the head off and epoxied them in the 5/16 rod. Put a real crappy knurl on the end of them. Now can just use my fingers while it is still on the press. Work good and much easier and faster.

Then the hard part of my day--wife brought me a 12" porcelain pot she wanted a hole drilled in the bottom to drain water. I was thinking the whole time I'm going to shatter this pot. But after burning up  3 carbide masonry bits, she has a 3/8" hole in the bottom and still in one piece


----------

